# Curio cabinet



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Oak curio cabinet
3 glass shelves
Roughly 63” tall x 30” wide 15” deep
All item will be removed
Located stark county

Asking $75 obo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Bump to top


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

To the top $60


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

